# Hong Kong Open 2008 Results



## pjk (Jul 29, 2008)

Yi Wei won the Hong Kong Open 2008 with an average of 15.65 seconds. Li Kailong finished second (17.27) and Hui Hing Ho finished third (17.39).
Asian records: So Chi Leung Magic 1.15 (average), Chan Tak Chuen Master Magic 2.69 (single) 3.35 (average), Lee Chun Hin Master Magic 3.35 (average).

Full results here.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty nice. AsR's for Magics and Chinese and Hong Kong 3x3 NRs.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice. I found another NR to go after.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 9, 2008)

pjk said:


> Yi Wei won the Hong Kong Open 2008 with an average of 15.65 seconds. Li Kailong finished second (17.27) and Hui Hing Ho finished third (17.39).
> Asian records: So Chi Leung Magic 1.15 (average), Chan Tak Chuen Master Magic 2.69 (single) 3.35 (average), Lee Chun Hin Master Magic 3.35 (average).
> 
> Full results here.



First Chinese person sub-15! Too bad I don't count as one.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 9, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> First Chinese person sub-15! Too bad I don't count as one.



I'll get first sub 14.5, lol.


----------

